# Want to try Follistatin 344? Nows you BEST chance!!



## TwisT (Aug 15, 2011)

Currently, Follistatin had a price drop to @119.99. We are also offering an *additional* 15% off that price!

But wait!

For this week only, we are offering *free shipping* on all orders over 150$ to the US! (After coupons.) That means, you can get 2mg Follistatin shipped to you for only $206.98 with *FREE SHIPPING*

Dont delay, we aren't going to offer this for very long. This is your absolute BEST TIME to try Follistatin 344.

Of course, only at Extreme Peptide.​


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 15, 2011)

order will be coming in before the weeks end, looking forward to it


----------



## TwisT (Aug 15, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> order will be coming in before the weeks end, looking forward to it



Sounds good buddy


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 15, 2011)

Helllll yeah TwisT - EP's always coming through with awesome deals! Thinkin of adding folli to my next cycle, logs have looked promising


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )


----------

